# Magnesium



## loveandkindness (Feb 1, 2005)

I gave my 20-month-old magnesium yesterday (crushed a tablet and mixed it in applesauce). She slept from 8 pm to 7 am for the first time ever (usually wakes 2 to 3 times). Obviously I want to do this every night now! Is magnesium safe for babies? I seem to remember reading here that the nursing mom should take it; we are still nursing, but my taking it did not help her sleep. I think the sign of overdose is diarrhea, which she does not have today. I googled it and couldn't find anything about mag. overdose. But I'm not comfortable giving it to her every day unless I know it is okay.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## marice (May 6, 2004)

I was just reading about this very subject.







I have the book "Superimmunity for kids" by Leo Galland,MD and he recommends 100-200 milligrams a day, if the dose is too high they will have diarrhea. This is in the section on 6 months to one year olds. He says if it helps with sleep he would continue it and the purest form for long term use is magnesium citrate capsules.

I am glad this worked for you I think I will try some tonight, I have a very restless 9 month old that has never slept more than 3 hrs at a time and even that is a rare occurance, usually it's every 45 minutes-2 hrs.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

OMG! I'm gathering my quarters and heading to the hfs right this very instant to find some magnesium citrate capsules.... sleeeeeep be MINE!!


----------



## amyandelle (Jul 5, 2004)

I have been wanting to try this out but I have been to scared to give it KWIM? However when we were at the ped's office last week the ped gave me a can of formula that she wanted me to try (YEAH RIGHT







we have been bf'ing for almost 11 months with no problems







WHY would I supplement now?) Anyway, I was reading the can and there is magnesium in formula so I don't see why it would hurt to give a small dose to your baby. I would still double check with a doctor just to make sure.
Amy


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

Here's my very favorite magnesium supplement. This is the first site that popped up in my search and I have no opinion on whether or not that's a good place to order it. http://homestore3.com/natcalmagsup.html
But our container of magnesium lasted almost 2 years. I put 1/2 tsp in hot water to dissolve it and then add about 3 ounces of watered down juice. My kids do really well on it. It also helped my daughter's constipation issue.


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

maybe this is the answer to my prayers!


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loveandkindness*
I gave my 20-month-old magnesium yesterday (crushed a tablet and mixed it in applesauce). She slept from 8 pm to 7 am for the first time ever (usually wakes 2 to 3 times). Obviously I want to do this every night now! Is magnesium safe for babies? I seem to remember reading here that the nursing mom should take it; we are still nursing, but my taking it did not help her sleep. I think the sign of overdose is diarrhea, which she does not have today. I googled it and couldn't find anything about mag. overdose. But I'm not comfortable giving it to her every day unless I know it is okay.

Thanks for any info!


How far before bedtime did you give it??


----------



## Vito's Mommy (Jan 19, 2005)

Interesting. My mom has an untreatable liver condition and she has trouble sleeping. I tell her all the time how good beets are for her liver. I'll give her the info. I never put 2 and 2 together. My son has become an all night sleeper and I give him steamed beets, full of magnesium, every night.


----------



## loveandkindness (Feb 1, 2005)

Thank you all for your input. I did some more research and what I found is fairly reassuring -- the first sign you will see if your child is getting too much mag is diarrhea. A British site I found recommends 6 mg of magnesium per pound of body weight for children, and if diarrhea occurs, cut back. I gave my DD too much based on that, but she didn't get diarrhea. But I will cut back anyway.

I gave it to her at lunchtime -- I don't think you need to do it right before bed.

Maybe we will all get a better night's sleep soon!


----------



## chevy974 (Jan 6, 2002)

This is very interesteing to me I have a NON sleeping 4yr old whom has NEVER slept good. SHe is also suffering from constipation maybe this would help her as well. Tell me what brands you all buy and the how high the dosage.

thanks


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chevy974*
This is very interesteing to me I have a NON sleeping 4yr old whom has NEVER slept good. SHe is also suffering from constipation maybe this would help her as well. Tell me what brands you all buy and the how high the dosage.

thanks

I really like the CALM stuff I posted a link to in my previous post. Magnesium helps the body absorb calcium too. Here's a site I just pulled up in a google search http://thegoodsleepstore.com/natural_calm.htm


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

I've never tried this product but I bet it tastes OK for kids. I do take Floradix iron + herbs so I would totally trust this company http://www.iherb.com/floramag.html


----------



## chevy974 (Jan 6, 2002)

do you think it is safe to give the liquid to the kids? I mean how much would be OK for a 4 yr old to have. I always worry I will overdose her on something or give her to much. Any one have any ideas.

I think I will try the liquid. We had another restless night she kicks her legs all night long and it drives me crazy.

do any of your kids kick there legs at night?


----------



## LittleLime (Jun 30, 2004)

i had heard that kids are often deficient in calcium and zinc (which is supposed to be why lots of babes don't sleep well)...and ya know what helps your body absorb calcium and zinc.

you guessed it....MAGNESIUM

It never occured to me that I/dd might need more magnesium and not more calcium and zinc. very interesting!


----------



## chevy974 (Jan 6, 2002)

but you should always take calcium with magnesium i was told is htis true? I just called the HFS in my area and she said she does have a supplement for her so maybe I will try it and see what happens.

amy


----------



## chevy974 (Jan 6, 2002)

http://www.krispin.com/magnes.html

I found this interesting and informative

amy


----------



## Quillian (Mar 1, 2003)

Anyone know how to get this through our food sources? The beets sound good for me but dc aren't partial and I have to disguise any greens...So what would be a good mg and zinc rich food source?


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

Wow, this is incredibly well-timed. I was just coming here doing a search on mag because my two and a half year old has troubles with constipation and great difficulty falling asleep at night. Think we'll try the floradix mag...


----------



## Chele (Nov 24, 2004)

what a great thread. CALM is great, also pure essence Ionic Fizz is another powdered mag. I take that. You know, magnesium is one of the most common deficiencies around? It is linked to so many problems people have.


----------



## loveandkindness (Feb 1, 2005)

Since the first night when DD slept 11 hours straight I haven't had such luck. Although it may be because I cut the dose way back when I saw what was "recommended". Does anyone know whether it takes time to build up magnesium in your body, or is it just used the day you take it? I am going to up the dose again, since she didn't get diarrhea before I geuss it is okay. I just wish I could talk to a naturopath or someone who could tell me if it is safe for the long term.

I had seen that CALM before and looked at it, but the price scared me off. I think next time I see it I will buy it. Right now I just have a cheapo mag supplement.

Anyone have any success stories to cheer me up?


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

At my local natural food store, I was told that a 3 year old could have up to 500 mg a day, and that the best way to take it is in liquid form for the most absorption. He sold me Floradix, which was expensive, but I got it on sale. It seems to be helping, although DS hasn't slept through the night yet. What I'm seeing is an improvement in his behavior (daytime) as well as less-frequent wakings at night plus sounder sleep. He still wakes every 3 hours at least, and still does the marathon morning nurse.


----------



## Dolphin (Apr 22, 2004)

Well I was dying to try this!!! So I gave my DS (19 mos) about 100 mg yesterday (crushed in applesauce also), and he did seem to sleep better last night. He woke twice but also seemed very restful when he was asleep. So I'm going to keep going and see what happens...


----------



## mommyofshmoo (Oct 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chevy974*
do you think it is safe to give the liquid to the kids? I mean how much would be OK for a 4 yr old to have. I always worry I will overdose her on something or give her to much. Any one have any ideas.

I think I will try the liquid. We had another restless night she kicks her legs all night long and it drives me crazy.

do any of your kids kick there legs at night?

I can't remember which, but i think restless leg syndrome- or excessive night kicking is linked to either calcium or magnesium deficiency. I think magnesium. So magnesium should help- especially a calcium/magnesium suppliment.


----------



## tribalmax (Oct 10, 2004)

I have always read that restless leg syndrome is caused by a lack of iron. I am sure magnesium can't hurt, but I looked this up online and most of the sites connect it with iron deficiency.


----------



## EJP (Aug 8, 2004)

good natural sources of magnesium are:

almonds, halibut, avocado, oats, brown rice, yoghurt, wheat germ, spinach (any dark greens, really because magnesium is found at the centre of chlorophyll, which give greens their colour), and lentils.


----------



## Dolphin (Apr 22, 2004)

Something interesting my mom told me - she manages a health food store and is training to become a certified homeopath, so take this advice or leave it, but she said that it isn't a great idea to take supplements of any kind for long, unless a person is truly deficient, because too much supplementation can throw off the natural balance of other nutrients. So I guess I should have asked her before giving DS some







: but it was just so tempting! She did say magnesium does have a calming affect. Anyway, I'm so glad to know of natural sources for magnesium - thanks!


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

I was diagnosed with a heart condition when I was 26, and at my last checkup for school, the NP asked me if I had had my magnesium levels drawn, because it sounded like a deficiency. Coupled with my other "symptoms" it made perfect sense.

Since I started taking magnesium supplement (NaturalCalm, which they make for pregnant mamas and for babies also) I've not had ONE episode of "ventricular tachycardia." The doc wanted to put an internal defibrillator in to regulate my heart. WHEN NOTHING WAS WRONG WITH IT!

Right on to magnesium!


----------

